# Trouble with revolutionary on replacement phone



## lawnguy

Ok replacement phone hboot 1.40,1.13software. When running revolutionary, on second fast boot I get error message "unexpectedly lost communication with device". I've updated android sdk, java sdk, HTC drivers. I've ran the exploit repeatedly all with the exact same outcome, first run no change, second run s-off but no pink revolutionary at top, third looks right, fourth says I'm rooted. Every ROM I've flashed starts to fall apart after awhile, fc on superuser, adfree says system not mounted as r/w. I always full wipe on flash, using twrp. I'm on windows 7 64 bit. Please help.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## housry23

Have you tried running an RUU and reverting back to stock unrooted? Then rerun the revolutionary tool again. I have seen where people get this same thing and everything works fine. I would just start all over. Don't take any updates though. But you knew that.

Sent from my CM powered EVO 3D...enough said


----------



## lawnguy

Thank you, and yes I'd reran the 1.11ruu, several times and the exploit as well. I think its either my virus protection or something else on my computer however I do have it unlocked now so not gonna nuke my system yet. I would still like to know what is the problem though. I never did get the exploit to run all the way through... But the unlocked phone is the bottom line and I'm cool with that.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## SolsticeZero

Are you using the latest Superuser? I know a lot of people have had problems with the latest one.


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

I'd run the RUU and re-run revolutionary from a friend's computer.

I think installing the ENGR HBOOT could fix it, just because it'd be flashing a bootloader from the from the phone, but I'd be weary of that considering the issues you're having.


----------



## yousefk

The same thing happened to me when I ran revolutionary on my new and replacement devices. First run, nothing happened. Second run, S-Off. Third run, revolutionary at the top and S-OFF. After that, on my first phone, I continued and everything was fine.
When running revolutionary on my second replacement phone, I just did 2 runs to get the S-Off. TWRP installed I can flash things just fine, but superuser sometimes force closes. However, that is most likely because of the new updates to superuser. As for adfree, I don't use adfree but I use ES File Explorer which has to write to system and my system mounts writable just fine.

If this is still happening, a solution could be to update hboot, s-on, run htc unlock, and then try flashing. This could fix your problem but if it doesn't, you'll be stuck flashing kernels through fastboot.


----------



## SuperDiva

I had this issue once.... Then i removed the battery and fixed primissions with TRWP. Worked fine.


----------

